# BRP instructions.



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

I recently got 6 cars and was wondering if anyone has any instructions for the cars. 4 of them are super car v2 the other 2 look like a legend with rear pod.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What information are you looking for? I have raced these cars for over 10 years.


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

Just need a copy of the assembly instructions.


----------



## Jkharry (Jun 14, 2015)

Did you get a copy of the instructions for the sc18v2m? If not, I have a copy I can sent you. Your other two cars sounds like oval outlaw chassis. Let me know if need it.


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

Jkharry said:


> Did you get a copy of the instructions for the sc18v2m? If not, I have a copy I can sent you. Your other two cars sounds like oval outlaw chassis. Let me know if need it.


Still need instructions.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Let me look when I get home , send me ur email


----------

